# Question about a dual tank for two male bettas



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

My roommate bought a betta today and bought a dual tank to house mine and hers. My betta has been acting odd ever since I put him in there. I just bought him about two months ago and this is my first time to own a betta. I was just wondering if I should take him out and put him in his own tank again or wait a couple of days to see if he will adjust to the screen that allows him to see the other betta. Also, this may have something to do with it. While I was transferring him to the new tank he jumped out of his bowl, which he has never attempted before and fell about four inches onto a hard surface. I quickly scooped him up in my hand and put him into his tank but I'm not sure if he is harmed or not. does anyone have any suggestions about what I should do with the new tank and also if him falling has anything to do with his behavior?


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

How big is the duel tank? And if he can constantly see the other betta he is probably stressing out. Most people use dividers that aren't see through. I cant help on the falling thing, as im not sure.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

It is only a 1/2 gallon. She could not afford a bigger one. It's got little circles in the divider so it's not completely see through. I think I may just move Steve back to his old tank and let my roommate take the new tank. I need to buy Steve a bigger tank but I can't find a cheap one where I live.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Falling on a dry surface and being scooped up with dry (?) hands can damamge his slime coat, a layer of slime that protects fish against bad things in the environment. Plus it's a shock to his sytem. He needs a day or more to recover from that. Prime water conditioner or Stresscoat can help with his slime coat recovery

How big is that divided tank? If his own tank has more room. Put him in there. I fact, it's probably better to keep him in his own tank to be cared for by just you.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

If its just a half gallon, thats waaaay to small for two bettas. Definitely put him back in his own tank. And if you cant afford a startup kit tank, I got a 2.5 gallon at Petco or Petsmart for $15 (and they may have a 5g for not much more money). Its just a tank though. No heater, light, or hood. But I just used plastic cling wrap over the top to keep the humid air in and to keep him from jumping out.

Plus if he can see the other betta, its gonna be stressful for him. Even if its just holes.

If it was me, i'd put him back in his own.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you both very much I will move Steve back to his old container.

WhitneyLin:
There is not a PETCO in the town that I live. That would probably explain why I could not find any of the material that I needed. I only found a small circle bowl that is supposedly a Betta starter kit. I'm not sure how big it is. I have just been buying BettaPro water from Walmart because I could not find any chemicals to treat the water with. I buy three bottles at a time and let them sit in my closet until I use them so they can be the same temperature as the water his bowl.

Hallyx:
I will try to go out tomorrow and buy some Stresscoat. Can I buy that from Walmart? There is not a pet store in the town I live in so if I can't buy it there then it'll have to wait a couple of days until I can get to a bigger town.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah. I know how you feel. Our Petco is ...okay supplies wise (though they somehow get the most gorgeous bettas in their shipments). I have to drive about 45min away to go the Petsmart and Petco in another town. They have so much more stuff. Otherwise online is your best friend. I've been getting stuff shipped from amazon and dr foster and smith. 

As for how big it is, you can always get out a cup measure and see how much fits...or just look up what you bought on Walmart.com. You need to know how much water is there so you know how much to dose water conditioner like Prime or Stress Coat. 

Stress Coat wasnt available at our Walmart. I dont think they carry it.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you. I moved Steve back to his old tank and he seems to be doing better. I'm going to try and buy a 5 gallon tank soon and get a heater for him. I did not realize they needed a heater. I have attached a picture of the tank he is in right now. This is the tank I have had him in since I bought him about two and a half months ago.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Even if all you can afford is a larger bowl for him that would be much better than what he is in. That is waaaaay too small. He is absolutely gorgeous, and deserves some swimming room 

Bettas are also very curious creatures, they love to swim and explore. He will be much more fun to watch with a large tank and a couple of plant/decorations.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help. I hope to go to town this weekend or sometime early next week in order to get him a better aquarium. I am looking at getting the 5 gallon hawkeye from Petco and a Tetra heater. Do you think these are good choices?


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

You'll definitely love having a 5g. I got a 2.5g last month and have already upgraded to a 5g this month. I dont know anything about that tank or heater though. Hopefully someone else who has that tank can give you some feedback. I know there is a thread I saw not long ago that asked for recommended 5gs. I'll have to see if I can find the link, I cant remember what tanks were on there. 

Im not sure how much the heater your looking at costs or what type it is, but I highly recommend an adjustable heater. They are so much easier to manage. 

Also: pick up a thermometer as well. Preferably one that goes in the tank. The black ones that you stick on the outside of the tank arent very accurate.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you very much. I appreciate all your feedback, it has really helped me.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey there Anagrim, the Walmart by me carries stress coat. I would simply call and check.

Walmart also has that Hawkeye. $29.00 then shipping is $4.97. So $33.97


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Get the biggest Glad (or some such brand) disposable plastic container, if it's at least a gallon. Order Prime 4 oz. (more versatile than Stresscoat) from Amazon or such, along with a heater and a thermometer. Get some Omega One pellets for free shipping.

Read this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/betta-basics-introduction-bettafish-care-232570/


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are pictures of the things I bought for Steve today. Please let me know if there is anything wrong with anything I got. I have to keep the aquarium and I know the water and gravel are ok because I've been using them the whole time I've had Steve. I'm just not sure about everything else. Please let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

You're going to be doing water changes, buying 'betta water' isn't practical. buy some water conditioner(a lot of people like Prime, I use AmQuel plus as it has an ammonia detoxifier).

your 5 gallon will start to cycle with a filter in there so you should buy a test kit:
link to one.
this way you can monitor the process and do water changes as needed. read the sticky on cycling, under "fish-in" as your betta will be in there.
Unless you plan to run the tank for a few weeks without him.

I would also recommend a plant. Something that will be ok in low-medium light but with broad leaves for him to rest on. Mine enjoys red ludwiggia.
Moss of some mind might also be good, mine enjoy playing in it.


----------



## AnaGrim (Oct 16, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> You're going to be doing water changes, buying 'betta water' isn't practical. buy some water conditioner(a lot of people like Prime, I use AmQuel plus as it has an ammonia detoxifier).
> 
> your 5 gallon will start to cycle with a filter in there so you should buy a test kit:
> link to one.
> ...


I am waiting for my test kit and Prime to come in the mail. I bought the water so I could move him sooner. Will it be all right if I leave the filter out for now until I get the things I ordered? Also, can you please give me a website where I can order the plants that you mentioned? Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I live in a large city where I can find almost everything, but I still buy all my supplies on Amazon...the price is less, it arrives in two days and with PRIME I never pay shipping. You have the added benefit of reviews by other users so you can decide if it's what you really want. 
I got two adjustable 25W heaters for $15 each and they work perfectly. The only things I buy in the store are gravel and decorations. I got my plants on Aquabid.
YES.....I love online shopping...even got my Betta Big Bob online!!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is the fish tank a 5 gallon or 3 gallon? Either way, 50 watts is a bit much and might overheat your tank. The problem with using heaters with too high wattage for your tank is that, even though they have a thermostat, when the heater turns off it is still hot and increases the temperature of the small amount of water too quickly. Also if god forbid the heater gets stuck in "on", it will cook your fish faster than a lower wattage would. If you can, I suggest you try to change it for a 25 watt adjustable heater =] You will probably need to buy it online because I think most pet stores only carry 50 watts and above.


----------

